# DNP 10-14 Day Run



## Puff2Tuff (Aug 24, 2021)

So I am back after a little break, life has been crazy. My porch roof completely blew away and the sheet rock got soaked with water and crashed onto my patio, air condenser drain for the ac backed up and caused massive amounts of water damage to my kitchen wall, and I am at the border now doing great things for the State of Texas 🤦🏽‍♀️ Since I’m currently living out of a hotel and I’m on per diem diets been hard FYI but I’m trying to make good choices

Anyway I started my 10-14ish day run of DNP yesterday and I want to post here for those that are interested. I say 10-14 because you might cut it short depending how I feel since I am down in the rio grande valley of Texas and it’s really humid, luckily the hotel has nice AC. I took measurements and weighed in for comparison at the end, dont ask for pics unless you are a lady member then I’ll gladly pm you.
Day1
200mg

Supplements
Pharma Grade Multi Vitamin Mitocore & Duicaps (these contain a lot of the B vitamins and vitamin C)
Vitamin C, E, K
Selenium

My temperature never increased but I was thirstier than usual.

Food was shit
Greek yogurt and blueberries
Cup of coffee w/table spoon of creamer (pumpkin spice because it’s that time of year and I’m basic)
Protein bar
Lunch: chicken thigh and okra

Sides
Thirsty
Small
Rash that looks like a heat rash I took two Benadryl for it

I’ll be back tomorrow for another update.
I also find it weird that I haven’t been very hungry.


----------



## Naktakala (Aug 24, 2021)

Interesting. Do you feel tired at the end of the day?


----------



## Puff2Tuff (Aug 24, 2021)

I don’t feel more tired than usual, which is plenty tired since I have chronic insomnia. But I did notice I went to bed early yesterday, I don’t know if that means anything.


----------



## Puff2Tuff (Aug 25, 2021)

Day 2
200mg
Same supplements 

Food
Not very hungry had a Greek yogurt and protein bar in the morning.
Lunch was a salad and small bowl with shrimp pasta tomato and asparagus 

Sides
Itchy all over like I took too much pre workout
Took some Benadryl 

Temp 98.2, same as Day 1

Day 3
200mg
Same supplements

Food
Cups of coffee two half and half’s two sweet n lows. A Texas shaped waffle.
Smoothie mango strawberry with immune 
lunch 
Soup and beans (not really hungry because I feel like death

Sides
Itchy all over
Tired
Sluggish (I’m getting acclimate to the humidity down in the Texas valley and the DNP is making it worse, luckily I’ve been inside the ac for the past three days)
Took a nap woke up sweating I have a head ache.
Temp 99.2 

I feeling it now it’s like a bus hit me and I have a terrible flu


----------



## Badleroybrown (Aug 25, 2021)

Keep up with the log… it is good to have people Giving there real world experience.


----------



## Puff2Tuff (Aug 25, 2021)

Update guys, I just tested positive for covid so for the purposes of my health and safety I’m gonna have to cut this run short. Once I am well I’ll come back to it. Now I’m thinking the way I’ve been feeling wasn’t the DNP at all but COVID. We will have e to see once I am better. I am so bummed but it is what it is


----------



## Badleroybrown (Aug 25, 2021)

You will pull thru the covid just fine… stay hydrated, get yourself loaded with zinc and vitamin d and lay low.. keep a eye on your breathing. And if you get a dry cough stay on top of it.. Take care and God Bless🙏🙏🙏✌️


----------



## CJ (Aug 26, 2021)

Take care of yourself!!!


----------



## Send0 (Aug 26, 2021)

Good call on cutting it short! Stay safe, and I'm looking forward to when you're ready to start round 2.


----------



## sfw509 (Aug 27, 2021)

Stay safe. Seek help if you need it.

Hope your feeling well again soon.


----------



## DesertRose (Aug 29, 2021)

Damn, so sorry to hear about the COVID diagnosis. I'm a new lady member wanting to run 200mg DNP for about the same length of time, so I was really looking forward to your log. Take care and wishing you all the best!


----------



## Puff2Tuff (Aug 29, 2021)

DesertRose said:


> Damn, so sorry to hear about the COVID diagnosis. I'm a new lady member wanting to run 200mg DNP for about the same length of time, so I was really looking forward to your log. Take care and wishing you all the best!


Thank you I’m feelin much better I will be at but again soon!!! Good luck on your run!!! Take every precaution you can think of no matter how small


----------



## JuiceTrain (Aug 29, 2021)

Waiting for @samrooo77 with his French bullshxt 😄


----------



## Puff2Tuff (Aug 29, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> Waiting for @samrooo77 with his French bullshxt 😄


I actually spotted him on another site when I was doing research (surfing the piles of crap on the web) for this run, I am pretty sure it was the same guy, highly SUS if you ask me. Same name and everything!


----------



## DesertRose (Aug 29, 2021)

Puff2Tuff said:


> Thank you I’m feelin much better I will be at but again soon!!! Good luck on your run!!! Take every precaution you can think of no matter how small



Absolutely, could not agree with you more. I'm into my second month of research, trying to be as informed, mindful, and diligent with precautions as possible.

Happy to hear that you're feeling better, that's great news!


----------



## Send0 (Aug 29, 2021)

DesertRose said:


> Absolutely, could not agree with you more. I'm into my second month of research, trying to be as informed, mindful, and diligent with precautions as possible.
> 
> Happy to hear that you're feeling better, that's great news!


Studying/researching, actually wanting to fully understand everything, being safe and conservative?

You need to stop before I start falling in love.. kidding... but in all seriousness I love when people dig into what it is they will be doing and gain an intimate understanding of it. 

I'm definitely going to enjoy you being here with us 😁


----------



## DesertRose (Aug 29, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Studying/researching, actually wanting to fully understand everything, being safe and conservative?
> 
> You need to stop before I start falling in love.. kidding... but in all seriousness I love when people dig into what it is they will be doing and gain an intimate understanding of it.
> 
> I'm definitely going to enjoy you being here with us 😁



Oh, *you* 🥰

Truly appreciate your thoughtful words, @Send0 ... I'm one of those nerdy souls who enjoys amassing bookmarks upon bookmarks of research, and tracks everything in spreadsheets '90s style because apps give me agita. Let's just say that I'm not geriatric enough to be waving canes at whippersnappers on my lawn just yet, but it's not _too_ far off in my future! 😂


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 30, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> En attente de @samrooo77 avec son bullshxt français ??


Who are u bro


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 30, 2021)

Puff2Tuff said:


> En fait, je l'ai repéré sur un autre site lorsque je faisais des recherches (surfer sur les tas de merde sur le Web) pour cette course, je suis presque sûr que c'était le même gars, hautement SUS si vous me demandez. Même nom et tout !


probably rx meso


----------



## JuiceTrain (Aug 30, 2021)

He turned my shxt into France 😄😄


----------



## samrooo77 (Aug 30, 2021)

?? Dont understand bro


----------



## weightlossburn (Aug 30, 2021)

I hope you are recovering quickly.  I am just reading this forum now.  But if I would have been here on Day 1, I think the correct protocol is to stop if you get a small rash.  I've seen other board posts of people pushing through a rash and the final results appeared to be near fatal.


----------



## metsfan4life (Aug 30, 2021)

Sorry to hear had to cut the run short but def a good idea to stop while you’re still getting in the system vs pushing thru. Safety and health always. Usually won’t see anything first couple days on DNp, might have some flushness. Chalk it up and get better and healthy and recover a bit and then give her a go. Glad you’re making a thread, lots of good ones but not too many from the female.


----------



## metsfan4life (Aug 30, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Studying/researching, actually wanting to fully understand everything, being safe and conservative?
> 
> You need to stop before I start falling in love.. kidding... but in all seriousness I love when people dig into what it is they will be doing and gain an intimate understanding of it.
> 
> I'm definitely going to enjoy you being here with us 😁


Get a room! Jk

I agree with Send. Doing research will give you a solid information background, even if it’s not entirely true stuff it will give you a chance to come here and bounce some of it off some people here and ger some additional advice. Always like helping but doing the background information search on subject is always a positive start to show you’re taking it serious…especially DNp.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Aug 30, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> ?? Dont understand bro


D..N..P bro 🦘🦘


----------



## JuiceTrain (Aug 30, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> D..N..P bro 🦘🦘


I didn't know any French animals so I hit em with a kangaroo cuz his name is samaroo damn French baguette eatin fuker 🥖


----------



## DesertRose (Aug 30, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> Get a room! Jk
> 
> I agree with Send. Doing research will give you a solid information background, even if it’s not entirely true stuff it will give you a chance to come here and bounce some of it off some people here and ger some additional advice. Always like helping but doing the background information search on subject is always a positive start to show you’re taking it serious…especially DNp.



Totally agree with you, and you're right, the amount of directly conflicting information you'll come across researching this topic is pretty eye-opening. (The "keto is king" vs "carbs are requisite for the best results" argument endlessly rages...)

I really appreciate that there's a dedicated section of the forum for DNP, and it's not full up with people jumping on every poster with hostility and alarmist rhetoric. You guys are open minded and thoughtful with your commentary, and that really shows.


----------



## metsfan4life (Aug 30, 2021)

DesertRose said:


> Totally agree with you, and you're right, the amount of directly conflicting information you'll come across researching this topic is pretty eye-opening. (The "keto is king" vs "carbs are requisite for the best results" argument endlessly rages...)
> 
> I really appreciate that there's a dedicated section of the forum for DNP, and it's not full up with people jumping on every poster with hostility and alarmist rhetoric. You guys are open minded and thoughtful with your commentary, and that really shows.


Yeah that’s the thing about looking online some times / you can find some really good information but you just have to weed thru complete Bs. There are a lot of people here who have used DNp and used it a decent amount. Obviously everyone has their own reactions and way of running it but for the most part, it still follows some of the main roads. Carbs are definitely not required. It’ll give you less burn as far as sides  but doesn’t mean you’re not going to burn fat. For me, a lower carb in take is where I like mine. On 400 it gives me a very slight burn but not to where I’m drilling but also able to combat some of the tiredness


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 30, 2021)

Welcome back to UG.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 30, 2021)

DesertRose said:


> I'm one of those nerdy souls who enjoys amassing bookmarks upon bookmarks of research, and tracks everything in spreadsheets '90s style


I do the exact same thing. I'm 49...can barely get by without my cane, and can never remember where the hell I put my teeth.


----------



## Send0 (Aug 30, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> I do the exact same thing. I'm 49...can barely get by without my cane, and can never remember where the hell I put my teeth.


I know you're joking... but if your anything like me when it comes to losing things then you will likely find whatever you lost on the 2nd shelf of the refrigerator 😂.

I've put my wallet, car keys, tv remote... you name it, in my fridge. And of course I end up running around the house for an hour like an idiot, only to find I left it in the fridge. Because I'm a smooth and cool idiot 😎


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 30, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I know you're joking... but if your anything like me when it comes to losing things then you will likely find whatever you lost on the 2nd shelf of the refrigerator 😂.
> 
> I've put my wallet, car keys, tv remote... you name it, in my fridge. And of course I end up running around the house for an hour like an idiot, only to find I left it in the fridge. Because I'm a smooth and cool idiot 😎


Nope...2nd shelf is only test, deca, bac water, and HCG.

I can gum my food and my women, but I don't wanna forget what's on my 2nd shelf.


----------



## DesertRose (Aug 30, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> I do the exact same thing. I'm 49...can barely get by without my cane, and can never remember where the hell I put my teeth.



They're next to your Life Alert bracelet and the instruction manual for your Hoveround 🛵



Send0 said:


> I know you're joking... but if your anything like me when it comes to losing things then you will likely find whatever you lost on the 2nd shelf of the refrigerator 😂.
> 
> I've put my wallet, car keys, tv remote... you name it, in my fridge. And of course I end up running around the house for an hour like an idiot, only to find I left it in the fridge. Because I'm a smooth and cool idiot 😎



It seems like every vital thing I've ever lost has wound up atop or inside my fridge. You know you're a proper Old when you've cooled your cell phone to a sweet 36°F for a few hours when you only meant to set it down for "just a second". 😂


----------



## samrooo77 (Sep 2, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> I didn't know any French animals so I hit em with a kangaroo cuz his name is samaroo damn French baguette eatin fuker 🥖


hmm u can put a chicken bro its french !


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 4, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> hmm u can put a chicken bro its french !


Chickens are from Alabama, you get escargots🐌


----------



## samrooo77 (Sep 10, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> Chickens are from Alabama, you get escargots🐌


I said that cuz the logo of FFF is a chicken


----------

